# Furnace and Thermostat Help



## Dallen2662 (Oct 18, 2009)

I recently installed a new LUX TX9100E thermostat. I had no problems when the a/c was on but now that I turned on the furnace, I get nothing but cold air. I want to confirm I have the thermostat hooked up correctly before I call out a technician.

The thing that is throwing me is the original thermostat did not have the blue and white wire hooked to anything. Also I can't tell if the furnace is one or two stage or if has a heat pump. I have tried to find the model number or service manual but there is nothing on the furnace. Please take a look at the attached pictures and ask many any questions you can think of.

http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt217/Drallen2662/DSC01345.jpg
http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt217/Drallen2662/DSC01346.jpg
http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt217/Drallen2662/DSC01347.jpg
http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt217/Drallen2662/DSC01348.jpg
http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt217/Drallen2662/DSC01349.jpg


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

WARNING !!! always turn off the breaker, in your breaker box, before taking the panel off the furnance. You have exposed 220-240V lines. 

Best I can tell it is an electric (resistance) furnace, with at least A/C. Is it a heat pump? No way of telling by the pictures.

It looks like an older (80-90's) furnace, and there can be problems trying to install a newer stat on them. Wire colors don't mean much except to the installer. Wires could have been switched, the only way to verify them is by tracing them back.

Suggest that you call a tech, as it be a problem with the relays.

BG


----------



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

oof...

this could be fairly easily fixed if you have a voltmeter with a continuity tester.

i say fixed... if its a problem with the heat sequencers you'll have to have a tech come change them


----------

